# Grouper fishing



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks likePERFECT weather all weekend. Anybody wanna go???


----------



## Vice-3 (Oct 12, 2007)

Myself and a buddy would like to go, any idea of what the cost will be?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>

10hr = $200 each person or $1200 for the boat

12hr = $250 each person or $1500 for the boat


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

great point downtime!! that's what this forum is about... networking, and fishing. he's networking for his fishing business! i think chris is quite happy to see people like him who dont get in arguments over pointless crap, and post great reports when he's finished. 

lickety-split, i hope you guys have an awesome weekend! i would love to go, but im on my way to the hospital to have a kidney stone removed.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *nb&twil (11/8/2007)*lickety-split, i hope you guys have an awesome weekend! i would love to go, but im on my way to the hospital to have a kidney stone removed.


Ouch!!!!! I have had several kidney stones so I know the pain you are going thru, but I've never had to have one removed. Please update me on how that goes as I'm afraid that I might have to have one removed one day.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

*SATURDAY*
WINDS VARIABLE LESS THAN 10 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHWEST
AROUND 10 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL
WATERWAYS SMOOTH.


This looks as good as it gets in the winter!!!

need some more folks!


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Brandon, got your voice mail. Neither I nor ShowBoat can make it this weekend. I do appreciate you thinking of us, perhaps later in the year. Too many other obligations. ShowBoat is prepping to get get married *lol*. Another one bites the dust *lol*


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon, where are you headed to? we are leaving around lunch time sat. do some deep drops on the way to chunk for yellows at the Marlin rig. i'll try you on the radio when we get out. channel 68. i'll be on WayneO's 31 Cape "Hammer Time"


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

We'll be around the steps, hit me up!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Those rod holders in the front of your boat are sexy as hell!


----------

